# Cannot Rename/Move .MKV File Because Explorer.EXE is using it!



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a problem here, a small problem but i'll ask anyway.

I have 1 video file ( .MKV ), 398mb, which i put in my desktop recently and i just noticed the file cant be renamed or moved because it says the file is open in Windows Explorer. This never happened before, i have like hundreds of similiar video files which same file format, and this video file is the only one giving me problem.










So what i did was, i open the Task Manager, i see there's 2 Explorer.exe in running processes, so i end task for all Explorer.exe's .Then i start the process again, but nothing changed. I still cant rename/move the file.

I also taken the ownership of the file, make sure all the permissions is correct and still to no avail.

So i download Unlocker, and managed to kill all the processes that locking the file from being renamed. I was able to rename/move the file, but only for few seconds before the process Explorer.exe 'using' the file again. So each time i need to move/rename the file, i have to do it using Unlocker. But what concerns me was, i saw alot of Explorer.exe with different _Handle_ locking the file each time i view from Unlocker.










At first, i saw explorer.exe and the other one is Explorer.EXE ... im not sure if it makes any difference, im telling anyway just in case. But there's only one explorer.exe in C:\Windows when i browse the folder. I already upload and scan the file at Jotti File Scan and it was clean.

So any idea guys?

Windows 7 Professional x64
Kaspersky PURE


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

*Hello and welcome.

I'll do my best to help you fix this up.

Before providing you with the technical fix, I'd like to ask you to restart your operating system and try to delete the MKV file right after; this may be helpful; if it wasn't, then follow these steps to fix this up:

* Press Alt + F, from the Windows 7 Explorer interface
* Select Tools
* Select Folder Options
* Select the View tab
* Check the box that says "Always show icons, never thumbnails"

You should be able to delete the file now.

Please give this a try and let us know if it was helpful.*


----------



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

> I followed the instructions, and it did solved the problem.
> 
> Do you mind telling me why i cant use thumbnails view?
> 
> Thanks a billion mate, i really appreciate it.


EDITED ---------

Im really sorry, the problem arisen again.

Now i set the folder to view > Tiles instead of Large Icons.
I also tick the option "Always Show Icons, Never Thumbnails"

After restart, the problem arisen. I mean, it went back to 'lock mode'

Sorry for broken english

btw, i dont want to delete the file, i just want to have full access to the file without using any 3rd party program.


----------



## TechnoGenius (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you for following the steps I mentioned.

This seems to be a bug, which Microsoft hasn't fixed yet, on windows 7.

If you really need to keep that video, I'd suggest to move it to somewhere else so that it doesn't make your desktop messy.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Let's conjure up some more info on the situation, yah?

First, grab Process Monitor. Before you run it, get ready to attempt to mess with the mkv file. When you are a ready, open Process Monitor. After the initial license agreement prompt, it will start running and immediately start logging activity. Mess with the mkv file, have it display the error, then quickly click the magnifying glass "Capture" that will stop the logging. Save the file (default settings are fine), zip it up (cuz those log files can get big) and send it over so we can analyze it.

Btw, the multiple explorer.exe usually occurs because you enabled the folder setting "Launch folder windows in a separate process". If that's not the case, part of me is thinking of malware, but that is not related to this particular scenario.


----------



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

> This seems to be a bug, which Microsoft hasn't fixed yet, on windows 7.
> 
> If you really need to keep that video, I'd suggest to move it to somewhere else so that it doesn't make your desktop messy.


Ahh i see... i guess there's nothing we can do now huh.

I've moved the file to movies folder btw.



> Let's conjure up some more info on the situation, yah?
> 
> First, grab  Process Monitor. Before you run it, get ready to attempt to mess with the mkv file. When you are a ready, open Process Monitor. After the initial license agreement prompt, it will start running and immediately start logging activity. Mess with the mkv file, have it display the error, then quickly click the magnifying glass "Capture" that will stop the logging. Save the file (default settings are fine), zip it up (cuz those log files can get big) and send it over so we can analyze it.


I followed your steps but i've no idea where do you want me to upload the file, so i upload at mediafire.com, i hope you dont mind... the size around 1.26mb.

FYI, before i begin, i've reboot the PC. And after the program begin to log the processes activity, i right-click on the file in question and try to rename it. As always, the same error pop up, then i close the dialog and quickly click the magnifying glass to stop the log. I zip it afterward. 

Here's the download links ;
USAupload
Mediafire

Thanks so much for your time helping me :smile:


----------



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

i just noticed i uploaded the wrong file 

This is the correct file : 12.77mb
Logfile.rar


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

A few other questions:

Does the problem occur with other MKV files?

If you copy that file to a different drive does the problem still occur (with the copy of the file on the different drive)?


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Why is it 206 MBs? You should be capturing only a couple seconds worth of activity, just long enough to capture you attempting to rename or mess with the file once. Unless you have a lot running at the time, it shouldn't be 200 MBs for just a couple seconds of logging.

Anyways I'll see what I can do about it when I access my main PC later today.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you tried moving the file while in Safe Mode? Or would you consider doing it from a different OS like a Linux USB/CD (mind you, that could get complicated). Anything like those two choices should help prevent Windows from putting a lock on the file. It won't fix the cause of the problem, but would get rid of that file.

Oh and if you do manage to move it, move it to another drive. Probably the best thing to do.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

I looked through it, and while there's a lot of activity going on regarding the file, but I can't discern where it begins where you're actually trying to mess with it. Much of it looks relevant to loading the thumbnail for the file. Again, as stated before, it's best to log only when you are attempting to mess with the file, which should be a couple of seconds. That will help me discern relevant activity.


----------



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

VirGnarus said:


> I looked through it, and while there's a lot of activity going on regarding the file, but I can't discern where it begins where you're actually trying to mess with it. Much of it looks relevant to loading the thumbnail for the file. Again, as stated before, it's best to log only when you are attempting to mess with the file, which should be a couple of seconds. That will help me discern relevant activity.


Sorry for late reply, ive been buzy with work.

So i give it another try, and this is the new log file, much smaller. 2.69mb in RAR format.

JFI, i've been playing around with a new purchased converter software, and this file was the file i just converted from AVI to MKV. But the other converted video files are just fine, now do you think any of this info related?

Logfile.rar


----------



## robert_cal (Dec 26, 2010)

> Does the problem occur with other MKV files?
> 
> If you copy that file to a different drive does the problem still occur (with the copy of the file on the different drive)?


The answer is yes, and yes.

Thanks for your time sir.


----------



## VirGnarus (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry mate. Been some busy days.

I looked through it further and noticed a familiar pattern. In attempts to modifying the file (looks like you're renaming it), immediately prior to the operation there's some work involving WinRAR and Kaspersky. After this, during the actual operation, it fails with a bunch of sharing violations. I don't know why Winrar is involved with this. Seeing as it's UI related, it looks like it's the right context menu items Winrar places. However it's hard to tell because it's smothered in Wow64 stuff (used to emulate 32-bit environment for 32-bit processes). 

I would suspect Kaspersky first and foremost. Try disabling it and restarting the PC (which will end up forcing it to let go of handles) and see if you can tamper with it then. You can also deal with Winrar, though I doubt this is the cause.


----------

